# Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?



## Jack_Steel (4. März 2009)

*Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Ich bin grad dabei aufzurüsten und generalzuüberholen und hab bei der Gelgenheit mal den ganzen Tower leergeräumt und gereinigt. Außerdem wollte ich alle verbauten Gehäuselüfter mal einem Einzeltest unterziehen um eventuelle Krachmacher auszusondern. Außer einem Noiseblocker sind allesamt "Noname" Lüfter aus dem Elektronikfachmarkt. Bei einigen fühlt man deutlich Vibrationen vom Lager wenn man sie in der Hand hält. Ist das ein Anzeichen eines Lagerschadens und sollte der Lüfter dann ersetzt werden?

Beim Noiseblocker bei dem ich mir gedacht habe, dass da sicher nix sein kann hört man deutlich ein schleifendes Geräusch. Dieses verschwindet erst wenn man den Lüfter horizontal hält, vermutlich weil dann der Propeller nach oben gedrückt wird. Ich nehme an das Ding ist auch wegzuschmeißen, oder was meint ihr?

Die Lüfter sind alle mindestens 4 Jahre in recht häufigem Betrieb gewesen, manche auch 2 bis 3 Jahre länger. Allerdings fast ausschließlich im 7V Betrieb. Entspricht das der normalen Lebensdauer eines Lüfters oder hab ich einfach nur zu billig gekauft?

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass ich den Großteil der Dinger ersetzen muss, bräuchte ich ein paar Preis/Leistungstipps von euch. Ich brauche zwei 92er und zwei oder drei 80er. Tachosignal/PWM ist nicht notwendig. Der Preis sollte sich aber im Rahmen halten es sei denn die Lebensdauer ist deutlich höher...

Bin schon auf eure Tipps und Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## Overlocked (4. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Wenn sie deutlich unruhiger laufen als "normale" und es dich stört, kannst du sie auswechseln. Lüfter sollten normalerweise ruhig laufen, keine ruckartigen Bewegungen verursachen.


----------



## Jack_Steel (4. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Und welche Lüfter wären da so empfehlenswert? Ich ersticke grad in der Vielfaltauf PC-Cooling: Der Online-Shop für CPU-Kühler, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Netzteile, Modding- und Gaming Equipment....

Leise und trotzdem guter Volumenstrom, langlebig sollen sie sein...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (4. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

für lüfter empfehlungen schauste dir einfach mal die ganzen threads im unterforum hier an... wenn du dann fragen hast, postest du sie einfach...

der noisblocker hat ein gleitlager, welches nach ein paar jahren einfach trocken ist und geräusche macht.
zudem neigen lüfter dazu, sich "einzulaufen", d.h. entweder verbaust du sie horizontal oder vertikal; wenn du nach langer zeit vom einen auf das andere wechselst, kann es passieren, dass sich die lager bereits an die anderen verhältnisse angepasst haben und nicht mehr richtig rund laufen...

generell langlebiger sind lüfter mit kugellager, die neigen allerdings von vorneherein zu mehr nebengeräuschen, dafür bleibt der geräuschpegel über die jahre konstant...
alle 3 bis 4 jahre einen satz noiseblocker wird einfach drin sein müssen, die XL1 sind recht gut und günstig.

so far


----------



## Jack_Steel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Noctua gibt als Lebensdauer für seine Lüfter > 150.000 Stunden an, obwohl es sich um ein Gleitlager handelt. Außerdem gibt es auf deren Website eine Grafik der man entnehmen kann, dass deren spezielles SSO-Bearing mit der Zeit deutlich weniger zunehmende Geräuschentwicklung zeigt als Kugellager. Marketing oder ist da was dran? Dann wären die Noctuas den Mehrpreis vielleicht tatsächlich wert, oder?


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Ich denke dass ist ganz normale Marketing Strategie!
Jeder Hersteller sagt natürlich nur das beste zu seinen Produkten.
Jedoch weiß ich, die Noctua Lüfter laufen ruhig und sind wirklich relativ lange Haltbar (wenn man damit nicht Flugversuche @ PCGH in Gefahr macht! ).
Von PCGH immer wieder zu empfehlen sind ebenfalls die Lüfter der S-Flex Serie von Scythe, insbesondere der SFF21E.


----------



## Jack_Steel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Die S-Flex gibts aber nur als 120er oder seh ich das falsch? Ich benötige 80er und 92er...


----------



## Klutten (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Sharkoon Silent Eagle bekommst du in den von dir gewünschten Größen. Sie sind schön leise und in mehreren Drehzahlbereichen erhältlich. Das sind die mit dem "Golfball-Profil"


----------



## Jack_Steel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Super, danke für die Tipps. Es werden die SilentEagle's oder die Noctuas werden, je nachdem was das Ganze dann kostet.


----------



## -headhunter- (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

was ist des soo das maximum an lebebnsdauer eines lüfters?


----------



## Jack_Steel (5. März 2009)

*AW: Lüfter Lebensdauer/Anzeichen von Defekten?*

Wenn dann meine Gletscherspalte verbaut ist, bleiben mir zwischen Seitenwand und Kühlkörper noch genau 22mm Luft. Ist doch ideal um einen 20er Lüfter dazwischen zu schieben, oder? Kann jemand etwas negatives über die Aerocool 140x140x20mm Lüfter sagen? Viel Auswahl gibts ja sonst nicht...


----------

